# Willow Burl HF



## MikeMD (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, most of my HF's are two-parters. But for another site's swap, I did my first "real" HF. Used my Monster jig, and had some fun. The wood was from a dead/dying willow just out back of an old dairy bank barn. And yup, willow is one of those trees that retains the smell of what is in the ground...in the wood. So, needless to say, while turning this stuff, it was like standing behind a heifer. 

Anyway, the recipient was quite an accomplished turner, so, I knew I had to challenge myself and send him the very best I could do. No, the turning isn't perfect, but especially for my first real HF, I was pleased.

I have to give a shout out to my turning buddy (not a member here), Tony, for showing me how to use the Monster hollowing jig. Without his help, I couldn't have done this.

When I parted the form off the tenon, I was guessing where to do it. Lucky for me, I did it right where I did. The bottom is about 1/16" thin...with holes! If you look closely at the pic of the bottom of the turning, you'll see a small black spot dead center in the bottom. That is the center hole from my forstner bit!!! Almost had another "design opportunity"...

The NE rim is just that...NE. That isn't a blow out. And I wanted the hole to be smaller, but for some reason, with the cutter I was using on the Monster, that was as small as I could make the hole...otherwise, the bar of the hollowing tool was rubbing the rim.

Dimensions are 6 1/4" x 5 1/2". Finished with WTF, buffed, and waxed with Renwax.

As always, C&C is welcome!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

Awesome. Very beautiful mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! What else can you say. Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, guys.

Kevin, love the boxer. I had one the looked just like that (with the black mask). Our little girl, now, has a white stripe down her nose. And for the record, I don't lick her back...I give her kisses, but I do draw the line with "lick returns".


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

She's not mine. Just put up the crazy picture for a change of pace. Trying to see who will notice it. I have an Australian Shepherd named Biscuit. He is spoiled rotten and thinks I am supposed to lick him back too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 3, 2014)

Killer!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful peice Mike. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2014)

That reminds me of an old joke... A favorite of mine.

Two guys are standing on the porch with one man's dog laying near their feet. 

One of the guys looks down as the dog starts licking himself. He says to his friend,"I sure wish I could do that."

The man replies,"I wouldn't try it. That dog will bite you."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2014)

That is one beautiful piece for your first or 50th HF. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

Love that one, beautiful wood and finish


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 3, 2014)

Great HF, with Willow even (it is not an easy wood to turn). Very nice form (and wood) there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you, all, for the kind words. Sure, I could have sold this one, but knowing that it went to a fellow turner, means more than the money that would have gone in my pocket.


----------



## Nate Bos (Feb 6, 2014)

that is beautiful! What kind of Willow is it? We have lots of really big weeping willow burls around here but I am not sure what they are like on the inside.


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 6, 2014)

Nate, I'm not sure, really. But a burl is a burl is a burl. If you find one, turn it! What's the worst that can happen?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nate Bos (Feb 7, 2014)

your right, except they are on someone else's property and I would want to know what they are like before I go cutting up their trees.


----------

